# ipAddressTable MIB is not available on Cisco Nexus 5000 series



## khairulanam (May 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been trying to run snmpwalk on Nexus 5k but it seems like object* ipAddressTable* (oid *1.3.6.1.2.1.4.34*) is not available on this switch. However this object* ipAddressTable* is working on Nexus 7k. From the Nexus 5000 support list from this website,

_ftp://ftp.cisco.com/pub/mibs/supportlists/nexus5000/Nexus5000MIBSupportList.html_

I can see that the IP-MIB is supported for version *4.2(1)N1(1) *and above. Please note that our NX-OS current version is *5.2(1)N1(5) *which should be higher than the supported version. I have also run a MIB browser software and can see that object *ipAddressTable* does exists for this MIB. Does anyone know what is the correct object/oid to poll ip address table from Nexus 5k?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2015)

What exactly does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------

